

Japanese government plans $2 billion robot moon base by 2020  - sebastian
http://news.cnet.com/8301-17938_105-20006075-1.html?tag=reddit2

======
melling
That sounds relatively inexpensive. An average Shuttle mission costs almost
$500 million. Investing in robot R&D and making space exploration cheaper
seems like a no brainer. The US govt needs to convince the public that this is
the sexy solution.

